# Anodizing @ Home, Tips & Tricks ;-) , In Colors :)



## ViReN (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi All,

I am in a process of Building my first ever flashlight... I have been looking around for various aspects of Aluminium Machining and further processing.

If you want to anodize the things that you have built up, here are a few links that might be helpful to you.

http://easyweb.easynet.co.uk/~chrish/t-anodis.htm
http://freepages.pavilion.net/users/nickfull/anodise.htm
http://www.focuser.com/atm/anodize/anodize.html (good one for Color Anodizing)


Thanks & Regards,
ViReN


----------



## Hallis (Oct 13, 2004)

those are awesome links, too bad i dont have a garage /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Oct 13, 2004)

If you have a lathe, make sure that the lathe and those acid containers are not in the same room, or your lathe will be rusted in no time.


----------



## ViReN (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello ... oeo2oo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks for the information /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ...

actually the only thing that i dont have now is the lathe machine... all other things now i can build at home, including the PCB's etc etc....

For the lathe work, i have found a local guy who can do the jobwork for me.

lets see how things turn out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Also, I tried anodizing @ home and on small piece of aluminium... and it WORKS GREAT..... you just have to be little careful while calculating surface area and the current flowing through the anodizing bucket.... 

cleaning is also an important part....

i will use a organic stainer and see how it works.... for the color anodising.... i will add pictures soon.

Thanks & Regards,
ViReN


----------



## Hallis (Oct 14, 2004)

I might have to send ya some aluminum stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ViReN (Oct 14, 2004)

Sure /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

You are welcome


ViReN


----------



## Hallis (Oct 22, 2004)

So where are you located ViReN?


----------

